# Summer Job 2010 In Mexico



## SarahJane (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi everyone. 
I am looking for some advice/help regarding getting a job in Mexico from May-Aug/September 2010. I am currently studying at university and wish to work abroad over next years summer. I was wondering if anyone had any advice on how to apply for jobs in Mexico and the best job to get. I will be 22 years old when I travel so could work in a bar/restaurant in Mexico. I was looking for work in the Cancun/Playacar/Playa del Carmen area of Mexico. I was online a few months ago and noticed that there is an Englsih speaking call centre in Playa which calls people from America and Canada to book holidays to Mexico. I emailed them but have heard nothing since. I would be interested in this type of work as I currently work part-time in a call centre in Scotland. 

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated. Many Thanks  x


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Mexican Immigration will require you to have, at least, an FM3 Visa and to apply for working permission to be endorsed in that visa upon the offer of a job in Mexico. The permission will apply to a specific job at a specific location and the employer will have to support your application. Mexico protects its workers from foreign competition, making permission difficult to obtain in many areas.


----------



## SarahJane (Dec 29, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> Mexican Immigration will require you to have, at least, an FM3 Visa and to apply for working permission to be endorsed in that visa upon the offer of a job in Mexico. The permission will apply to a specific job at a specific location and the employer will have to support your application. Mexico protects its workers from foreign competition, making permission difficult to obtain in many areas.


are these hard to obtain? are there many people from the EU seeking work in Mexico and if there is what are the chances of getting a job?

Many Thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You can't simply hop off to another country and find a job. Immigration prohibits it and there are, as mentioned above, visa requirements. You may visit Mexico as a tourist, for up to 180 days per year, but may not work without a more advanced visa, which will require you to have an address in Mexico and to prove that you have income from outside of Mexico. If you qualify, the visas are easy to obtain. However, your skills must be unique and difficult to find in Mexico for you to stand a chance of getting permission to work. Are you fluent in Spanish?


----------



## SarahJane (Dec 29, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> You can't simply hop off to another country and find a job. Immigration prohibits it and there are, as mentioned above, visa requirements. You may visit Mexico as a tourist, for up to 180 days per year, but may not work without a more advanced visa, which will require you to have an address in Mexico and to prove that you have income from outside of Mexico. If you qualify, the visas are easy to obtain. However, your skills must be unique and difficult to find in Mexico for you to stand a chance of getting permission to work. Are you fluent in Spanish?


no problem then, thanks


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

The only short term jobs I know are as "activity coordinators" at all inclusive resorts. Hours are long and pay is not much but places are usually nice and on the beach. The problem is that summer time is not tourist season


----------

